# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Ανόρεκτη κανάρα.

## Labirikos

Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα την κανάρα το πρωί στο κλαδί αλλά ακίνητη με νυσταλέα μορφή.Όχι τόσο φουσκομένη.Το πουλί είναι του 15 δεν μπήκε αναπαραγωγή.Κάποια στιγμή έκανε 4 αυγά κλώσσησε και τέλος.Αυτές τις μέρες έκανε 2 αυγά πριν περίπου 3 μέρες και είχα βάλει λίγο υγρό ασβέστιο.Φαί και νερό από όσο είδα σήμερα δεν έφαγε.Επίσης έχει μαδήσει πολλά φτερά και στην κοιλιά και στα πόδια και στην πλάτη της σε διάστημα μήνα αλλά θεώρησα ότι ήτανε από το ότι ήτανε πυρωμένη.Για ψείρες έχει ψεκαστεί και όσο έλεγξα δεν βρήκα κάτι.Οι κουτσουλιές υδαρές και πράσινες σήμερα.Έβρασα ένα αυγό αλλά λίγο που έφαγε το τσόφλι και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η φωτο του Λαμπρου 




δεν δειχνει να εχει κρατημενο αυγο .Προς το παρον υπαρχει λιπακι . Αν πραγματι δεν ειναι καλα και δεν ειναι κατι προσωρινο  , για μενα πρεπει να δωσεις καποια αντιβιωση 

πχ gentamicina ή baytril αλλα προτιμω το πρωτο μην τυχον εχει θεμα με ασβεστιο το πουλακι . Δεν δειχνει να εχει σχεση με κοκκιδιωση


τωρα που το ξαναβλεπω ... κοιτα αν δεξια στη κοιλια πανω δειχνει να εχει σαν εξογκωμα  μικρο σφαιρικο

----------


## Labirikos

Το εξόγκωμα και εγώ λίγο το είδα αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Θα το πιάσω αύριο αν ζει και θα τραβήξω βιντεάκι να δούμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο εξόγκωμα.Λες για μεγαβακτήριο?Δεν θα έπρεπε να τρώει κάργα και να μην παίρνει βάρος?Πάντως μέχρι χθες έτρωγε κάργα.

----------


## jk21

αν δεις εξογκωμα , ξεκινας fungustatine ασχετα ποσο τρωει ... μην το καθυστερησεις .Καλα ειναι να το σιγουρευαμε εστω και αργα σημερα .Εχεις δοσολογια απο παλιοτερα; δε θυμαμαι

----------


## Labirikos

Δεν το γνωρίζω Δημήτρη.Πάντως μπορεί να το τελειώσει σύντομα το πουλί το μεγαβακτήριο?

----------


## jk21

Ναι οταν μενει χωρις αντιμετωπιση ... πρεπει να βιαστεις

----------


## Labirikos

Όσο μπορώ να δω από έξω από το κλουβί γιατί έχει χάσει αρκετά πούπουλα έχει ένα εξόγκωμα.Ρίσκαρα και έδωσα megabac s 0.5 γρ. σε 100 ml.Ήπιε λίγο νερό τώρα αν την βγάλει θα δούμε.Αν μπορέσω θα βγάλω βίντεο να δούμε το γρομπαλάκι καλύτερα και να το συγκρίνουμε αν πάει καλά σε λίγες μέρες πάλι.Πέφτω για ύπνο και ελπίζω να την βγάλει.Αν δω αργότερα ότι δεν τρώει να την ταίσω με κρέμα για νεοσσούς?

----------


## jk21

Ναι να την ταισεις , αλλα θελω το συντομοτερο σημερα φωτο ή βιντεο ,μην τυχον δεν ειναι μεγαμπακτηρια και πρεπει αν αντιμετωπιστει ως πιθανη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη

----------


## Labirikos

Γράφω σήμερα να σας πω την εξέλιξη του πουλιού.Megabac s έδωσα μια μέρα μόνο γιατί είχα αμφιβολία.Δεν το ξαναείδα το γρομπαλάκι και το άφησα να δω πως θα πάει.Άρχισε να τρώει πάλι και να γίνεται πιο κινητικό αλλά σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια.Ανόρεκτη και νωχελική.Έβγαλα κάποιες φωτογραφίες και το πουλάκι φαίνεται κάπως αδυνατισμένο αλλά χωρίς να ξέρω μου φαίνοντε σαν να είναι πρησμένη η κοιλιά του τα έντερά του τί να πω.Να ξεκινήσω αντιβίωση?

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα χωρις καθαρες φωτο ,δεν εχω γνωμη

----------


## Labirikos

Φαίνεται η φωτογραφία παιδιά?
http://imgur.com/a/aYwCM

----------


## jk21

δεν εμφανιζεται γιατι εχεις το λινκ που ειναι ανεβασμενες και οι δυο και οχι της καθε μιας

Αρχη διογκωσης των εντερων .Δες αριστερα  .Ειτε gentamicina με esb3 ή baycox  , ειτε cosumix . Δωσε σταγονα gentamicina στο στομα και καποιο απο τα αλλα δυο στο νερο

----------


## Labirikos

Και στα δυο ίδια φωτογραφία είναι απλά έκανα λάθος.Το link δείχνει τη φωτογραφία?
Gentamicine στο στόμα αδιάλυτη από το μπουκαλάκι ή φτιάχνω 4 σταγόνες στα 40 ml και δίνω μια σταγόνα στο στόμα?
Δυστηχώς esb3 δεν έχω αλλά μπορώ να πάω αύριο το μεσημέρι να πάρω.Έχω baycox νομίζω το 2.5%.Αυτό τί δοσολογία θέλει?

----------


## Labirikos

Επειδή είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω είναι εύκολο δοσολογία για baycox 2.5 και 0.5?Νομίζω έχω το 2.5 αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.Το πρωί θα πάω σπίτι να δω πιο έχω.

----------


## jk21

gentamicina μια μονο σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα , οχι στην ποτιστρα .Το ανεφερα ξεκαθαρα 

baycox υπαρχει 2.5 %  .Μην το μπερδευεις με το baytril  . Δινεις στην ποτιστρα 2ml στο λιτρο δηλαδη 0.2 ml στα 100 νερου 



το λινκ που ειχες βαλει για να εμφανιστει η φωτο ,δεν την εμφανισε γιατι δεν ηταν λινκ μιας φωτο αλλα το λινκ που εδειχνε και τις δυο οταν ανεβασες ταυτοχρονα την ιδια φωτο δυο φορες .Αν ανοιγες μονο τη μια και εβαζες εκεινο το συνδεσμο ,θα εμφανιζοταν κανονικα

----------


## Labirikos

Έχεις δίκιο το μπέρδεψα με το baytril.Θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω για τις φωτογραφίες γιατί είναι νέο αυτό για μένα.
Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.Έπεσε πάλι πάντως το κακόμοιρο σε μια βδομάδα και έδειχνε να πάει καλά.Θα δούμε αύριο αν ξημερώσει πως θα πάμε.

----------


## Labirikos

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα την αντιβίωση και το baycox.Δεν θέλω να το γκαντεμιάσω αλλά δύσκολα θα την βγάλει καθαρή  :sad: 
Ξεκίνησε να κοιμάται και την ημέρα κάποιες φορές στον πάτο.Έφαγε λίγο και του έβαλα λίγο αυγοτροφή την οποία όσο μπόρεσε έφαγε και έβαλα σε μια αυγοθήκη αρκετό καναβούρι και περίλλα για να κρατηθεί κάπως.Κάποιες φορές ξύπναγε έτρωγε ξανακοιμόταν.Καθόλου καλά σημάδια.Τί να πω?Το βλέπω να σβήνει δυστηχώς και είμαι ανήμπορος να το βοηθήσω.
Έτσι πληροφοριακά αν ζει τις επόμενες ημέρες αντιβίωση για 5 μέρες?
Baycox για 5 διάλειμμα 5 και ξανά άλλες 5 ή λάθος τα θυμάμαι?

----------


## Labirikos

Μάλλον πολλές μέρες λέω για το baycox.Αν κάποιος ξέρει για πόσες μέρες ας μου πει να μην μπερδευτώ

----------


## jk21

Καθε μερα ενημερωση του θεματος με φωτο της κοιλιας .Δεν σταματας ουτε αντιβιωση ουτε baycox αν δεν σου πω .Αντιβιωση σιγουρα θα δωσεις και περισσοτερες μερες 

Δινε και almora και να το εχεις καπου ζεστα αν ειναι φουσκωμενο

----------


## Labirikos

Το almora plus νομίζω είναι σε φακελάκια σωστά?Πώς το διαλύω και πως το δίνω?Στο στόμα ή στην ποτίστρα με το baycox?
Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν πίνει νερό αν δω να μην πίνει να του δώσω από το διάλυμα του baycox με σύριγγα κάποια συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα?
Δεν το είδα να πίνει γιατί δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο να το χαζέψω και αύριο είμαι πρωινός στη δουλειά και θα γυρίσω στις 13:00 περίπου.

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν πινει νερο , πρεπει να του δωσεις στο στομα 

στην ποτιστρα το almora ειναι  1/3 απο το φακελλακι σε 100 ml νερο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις αμεσης αναγκης ενεργειας 

Αν θες να το δωσεις στο στομα , διελυσε την ιδια ποσοτητα στα 30 ml και δινε τουλαχιστον 3 φορες την ημερα , οσο περισσοτερο μπορει , σιγα σιγα 


το baycox στο στομα  , για να δοθει διαλυεις 0.2 ml σε 12 ml νερου μονο και απο το διαλυμα αυτο δινεις 0.25 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα (συνολο 0.5 ml πυκνου διαλυματος )

----------


## Labirikos

Πάλι χάλια ξύπνησε.Του έδωσα πάλι αντιβίωση στο στόμα και μετά από λίγη ώρα έκανε τεράστια κουτσουλιά με υγρά κτλ παρόμοια όπως πριν κάνει αυγό.Την είδανε να πίνει νερό από την ποτίστρα με το baycox.Τώρα τρώει.Εφόσον ήπιε νερό να δώσω almora στο στόμα ή να το βάλω μαζί με το baycox?Συγνώμη για τις ίσως χαζές και πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά δεν μου έχει ξανά αρρωστήσει πουλάκι και δεν έχω εμπειρία.Πάντως έχει κάνει και καρίνα.Το θετικό είναι ότι τρώει όσο μπορεί.

----------


## jk21

να τις δωσεις και στο στομα , να της βαλεις και στο νερο  

τα φαρμακα να τα δωσεις αμεσε με δοσολογιες στοματος

----------


## Labirikos



----------


## Labirikos

Οι παραπάνω κουτσουλιές είναι από χθες οι άσπρες.Σήμερα μετά την τεράστια κουτσουλιά έκανε πιο νορμάλ σαν κανονικές.Το θετικό είναι ότι δεν κοιμότανε σήμερα σαν χθες και έτρωγε.Επειδή δεν ήθελα να το στρεσσάρω παραπάνω με πιασίματα τις έδωσα μόνο την αντιβίωση και μια φορά ηλεκτρολύτες.Συνεχίζω αύριο με baycox και αντιβίωση.Θα έλεγες baycox στο στόμα δηλαδή Δημήτρη?

----------


## jk21

κακως καθυστερησες το baycox  . το αν το δωσεις στο νερο ή στο στομα , θα το κρινεις αναλογα με το αν πινει νερο κανονικα .Αν πινει αρκει στο νερο , αλλιως στο στομα 

εχε το νου σου πανω δεξια μην διογκωθει μπαλακι ... σαν να υπαρχει μικρη υποψια

----------


## legendguards

οχι υποψια ,φαινετε καθαρα στις φωτογραφιες




> κακως καθυστερησες το baycox  . το αν το δωσεις στο νερο ή στο στομα , θα το κρινεις αναλογα με το αν πινει νερο κανονικα .Αν πινει αρκει στο νερο , αλλιως στο στομα 
> 
> εχε το νου σου πανω δεξια μην διογκωθει μπαλακι ... σαν να υπαρχει μικρη υποψια

----------


## Labirikos

Όταν κάθεται στο κλαδί και το βλέπω όσο μπορώ φαίνεται κάτι σαν μπαλάκι.Όταν το κρατάω στο χέρι όχι.Κάτσε να σου στείλω ένα βίντεο.

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη πάντως που είπες κακώς καθυστέρησα το baycox το έδωσα και χθες και σήμερα απλά στην ποτίστρα δεν το έδωσα στο στόμα μιας και σήμερα έπινε νερό όσο μπορούσαμε να δούμε.

----------


## jk21

> .Το θετικό είναι ότι δεν κοιμότανε σήμερα σαν χθες και έτρωγε.Επειδή δεν ήθελα να το στρεσσάρω παραπάνω με πιασίματα* τις έδωσα μόνο την αντιβίωση και μια φορά ηλεκτρολύτες.*Συνεχίζω αύριο με baycox και αντιβίωση.


εγω αυτο σχολιασα Λαμπρο ...

αν ειχες δωσει μονο gentamicina και ημουν σιγουρος οτι εκεινο και οχι το baycox εφερε την οποια βελτιωση , θα σου λεγα να συνεχισεις με gentamicina και megabac για το megabacteria .... δεν το ξερω καλα σαν φαρμακο (εννοω σαν χορηγηση και τους συνδιασμους τους με αλλες ουσιες ) και δεν μπορω να ρισκαρω να σου πω δωσε και τα τρια ...  μαλλον συνεχισε με οτι δινεις και στο 3ημερο αν δεν δεις σοβαρη βελτιωση συνεχιζεις με gentamicina στο στομα και megabac στο νερο

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ.Αύριο συνεχίζω 3η μέρα gentamicina στο στόμα baycox στο νερό και ξαναβγάζω φωτογραφίες κοιλιά και κουτσουλιές και αναλόγως πράτουμε.Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια ελπίζω να βοηθηθεί το πουλάκι.Από το βίντεο είδες γρομπαλάκι?Πάντως αλήθεια ανάποδα δεν φαίνεται όταν το κρατάω να έρχεται και να φεύγει γρομπαλάκι αλλά όταν στέκεται στο κλαδί κάτι προεξέχει όπως ανασαίνει και εμφανίζεται εξαφανίζεται.Αν είναι τώρα γρομπαλάκι ή κάτι άλλο τί να πω?Δεν είμαι γνώστης.

----------


## Labirikos

Τώρα το είδα αυτό που λες.Το έγραψα λάθος.Εννοούσα ότι επειδή δεν ήθελα να το στρεσσάρω με τα πιασίματα του έδωσα gentamicina στο στόμα και ηλεκτρολύτες και το baycox το άφησα στην ποτίστρα.Δεν εννοούσα δεν το έδωσα καθόλου.Δικό μου το λάθος.

----------


## jk21

Ειδα Λαμπρο .Οχι τοσο εντονο οσο εχω δει πολλες αλλες φορες αλλα υπηρχε

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε μιλάμε αύριο  :Happy:

----------


## Labirikos

3η μέρα gentamicine στο στόμα και baycox στο νερό.Καλύτερα σε σχέση με τις άλλες μέρες.Δεν κοιμάται την ημέρα και δεν φουσκώνει ούτε στον πάτο κάθεται.Πιο ζωηρό κάπως αλλά θα μπορούσε και καλύτερα.Όσο το είδανε κάτι έφαγε απλά εγώ δεν το πέτυχα στην ταίστρα και δεν είδα πολλά φλούδια κάτω και με ανησυχεί λίγο για το αν τρώει.Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Labirikos

Πάλι κάποιο λάθος έκανα με τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Labirikos

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Labirikos

Πωωωω πολύ zoom βγήκε.Δεν ξέρω κάτι κάνω λάθος με το imgur που θα μου πάει θα το καταλάβω κάποια στιγμή  :: . Ζητώ συγνώμη για τη μεγένθυση αλλά δεν είχανε τραβηχτεί έτσι οι φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι οι φωτο . Ετσι καθαρα και με καλη αναλυση βοηθουν οι φωτο στην κοιλια 


Μια χαρα παει και το πουλακι .Η βελτιωση ειναι εμφανης !!!  συνεχιζεις οπως αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Labirikos

4η ημέρα gentamicine στο στόμα και baycox στο νερό.Φαίνεται να πηγαίνει καλύτερα από διάθεση.Από όρεξη για φαί δεν το βλέπω να τρώει όσο πολύ έτρωγε αλλά τρώει.

----------


## Labirikos

Θα ξαναβάλω τις φωτογραφίες αργότερα γιατί με το κινητό κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά.

----------


## Labirikos

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

παμε καλα . Συνεχιζεις αλλες 3 τo gentamicina και δινεις και αυριο baycox . Tις αλλες 2  θα δωσεις μονο gentamicina   .Μετα θα σταματησεις το gentamicina και θα δωσεις για 5 baycox στην ιδια δοσολογια με τωρα

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ.Θα χρειαστούμε ίσως αργότερα καμιά πολυβιταμίνη ή προβιοτικό?
Μια απορία ίσως χαζή.Επειδή έχει χάσει αυτά τα φτερά και λίγο στην πλάτη θα μπορούσε όλο αυτό να έχει προκληθεί από ακάρεα?Δεν ρωτάω για να σκαλίσω πληγές απλά μήπως ξεκίνησε από κάτι τέτοιο και μας έφτασε εδώ.
Αυγοτροφή να της δώσω?

----------


## jk21

τα ακαρεα του φτερωματος δινουν στα φτερα ξεκαθαρη εμφανιση σαν φαγωμενα .Δεν εχουν τετοια , οσα φαινονται στις φωτο 

ναι θα δωσεις πολυβιταμινη μετα το τελος των αγωγων

----------


## Labirikos

Βασικά για τραχείας έλεγα  :: 
Αυγοτροφή αύριο να δώσω ή μόνο σπόρια καλύτερα?

----------


## jk21

δεν μαδηθηκε στο λαιμο απο τα ανυπαρκτα ακαρεα τραχειας , θα μαδηθει στην πλατη; .....

----------


## Labirikos

5η ημέρα
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Το καναβούρι να τρώει όσο θέλει το συνεχίζω?

----------


## jk21

οσο δεν βλεπεις παχυ στρωμα λιπους , σαφεστατα το συνεχιζεις  .Ακομα και μικρο να δεις , μην ξεχνας οτι πλησιαζει πτεροροια ...

----------


## Labirikos

Ήδη πρέπει να έχει αρχίσει να μπαίνει σε τέτοια φάση Δημήτρη.Πως το βλέπεις καλύτερα?

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι οκ 

ομως πρεπει να συνεχισεις και να τελειωσεις την αγωγη με gentamicina και να κανεις και την επαναληπτικη με baycox

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε.Αύριο σταματάω το baycox για 2 μέρες και ξαναδίνω 5 και την αντιβίωση άλλες 2 μέρες στο στόμα και την σταματάω.

----------


## Labirikos

6η ημέρα.Το πουλάκι πιο δραστήριο γενικότερα κελάηδαγε κιόλας όσο το κάνει ένα θηλυκό
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

καθαρη κοιλια , καθαρες κουτσουλιες . Οπως τα λεγαμε και χθες στην προσωπικη συζητηση , απλα πρεπει να τηρησεις τη διαδικασια των φαρμακων οπως σου ειπα .Ειναι δεδομενο οτι το πουλακι ξεφυγε του κινδυνου οριστικα

----------


## Labirikos

Από το στόμα σου και στου θεού το αυτί Δημήτρη!Σήμερα έδωσα μόνο gentamicina και θα δώσω και αύριο στο στόμα.Σήμερα baycox όχι ούτε άυριο.Μετά 5 μέρες baycox και τέλος.

----------


## Labirikos

Τελευταία μέρα του baycox σήμερα.Δεν έχω βγάλει ξανά φωτογραφίες γιατί δεν θέλω να το πιάνω μετά τις 7 μέρες που έδινα την αντιβίωση στο στόμα.Το πουλάκι δείχνει πολύ καλύτερα αν και αρχίζει πτερρόροια μάλλον σιγά σιγά.Πάντως είναι ζωηρό κελαηδάει σα θηλυκό πάντα και τρώει.
Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Δημήτρη που με τις συμβουλές του σώθηκε το πουλάκι.Πραγματικά δεν περίμενα να επιβιώσει αλλά έκανα λάθος.Το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο.Επίσης ευχαριστώ αυτούς που συμμετείχαν ή όχι στο θέμα αλλά το διαβάσανε έστω και λίγο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

θελω σιγουρα φωτο της κοιλιας !!!! 100 % 

ακριβως για να εξαφανισουμε πιθανοτητα να ξαναταλαιπωρηθει !

ευχομαι να συνεχισουν ολα καλα και να το παρακολουθεις στην πτερορια τακτικα

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη.Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο.Από αύριο πολυβιταμίνες?

----------


## jk21

ναι ξεκινας ,μια εβδομαδα

----------


## Labirikos

Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια Δημήτρη?Να δώσω τη vitin?Μήπως θα ήτανε καλύτερα να δώσω προβιοτικό liviferm της chevita?

----------


## Labirikos

Έδωσα το chevisan τελικά.Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι από δουλειά.Αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη πες μου.Θα βγάλω φωτογραφία το μεσημέρι που θα ξυπνήσω.

----------


## jk21

μια οποιαδηποτε να εχει μεσα βιταμινες Β  .η συγκεκριμενη εχει . να την δωσεις

----------


## dikai

Μπράβο και στους δυο σας
Δημήτρη(jk21) βοηθάς πολυ ρε φίλε ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
Λάμπρο να το χαρείς ρε φίλε αλλά να το παρακολουθείς στενά. :bye:  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## Labirikos

Επανέρχομαι για το εν λόγω πουλάκι να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.Το πουλί έγινε περδίκι δραστήριο φαγανό κτλ.Αφού πέρασε καιρός είπα να το βγάλω έξω μαζί με τα άλλα σε δικό του κλουβί.Λόγω χώρου του πήρα 40άρι ενώ πριν ήτανε σε 60άρι.Το πουλί βγήκε έξω και τη δεύτερη μέρα άρχισε να χτυπάει συχνά υο ράμφος στις πατήθρες και να μαδιέται.Σήμερα και χθες μαδιέται σαν τρελό και μασουλάει τα πούπουλα.Το πουλί έχεξ ψεκαστεί πριν 20 μέρες με effipro.Από τα αρσενικά το ένα δεν κελαηδάει το άλλο που και που κελαηδάει και το μικρό τελειώνει πτερρόροια σε λίγο και κελαηδάει και αυτό.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μαδιέται λόγο αυτού?Μπορεί λόγω στρες?Υπόψιν η κανάρα αυτή πριν αρρωστήσει και ανοίξω θέμα το αρχικό είχε τοποθετηθεί με την άλλη ενήλικη κανάρα σε κλουβί αλλά δεχότανε ενοχλήσεις και μετά από 4 μέρες τις χώρισα και μετά από άλλες 4 μέρες αρρώστησε και σας είχα ανοίξει θέμα.Τώρα που είναι δίπλα δίπλα στα κλουβιά η άλλη κανάρα συνεχώς είναι καρφομένη πάνω της και πηγαίνει δεξιά αριστερά για να της κάνει επίθεση ενώ αυτή η κακομοίρα μαδιέται.Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τί να κάνω και είναι πολύ καλό πουλάκι.Για μένα η σκέψη μου είναι ή να την φέρω ξανά μέσα στην 60 άρα να ηρεμήσει ή δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να κάνω.Με δεδομένο το χτύπημα νευρικά του ράμφους στην πατήθρα και τσίμπημα των ποδιών ψιλιάζομαι ακάρεα αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάτι εμφανές.Θα προσπαθήσω να τραβήξω ένα βιντεάκι αύριο ή μεθαύριο να δείτε τη συμπεριφορά της.Κατά τα άλλα τρώει κτλ.Θα μπορούσε να έχει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά λόγω στρες?Είμαι έτοιμος να της βάλω μια σταγόνα scatt αλλά από την άλλη σκέυτομαι πως θα πρέπει να βάλω και στην άλλη που είναι δίπλα.Δεν ξέρω τα έχω μπερδεμένα στο κεφάλι μου.Κάποια ιδέα τί μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## jk21

βαλε για καλο και κακο μια φωτο της κοιλιας και εστω προσωρινα μετεφερε τη στον προηγουμενο χωρο να δεις πως αντιδρα 

Περι ακαρεων (αν εννοεις εσωτερικων της τραχειας ) την θεση μου την ξερεις ...

----------


## Labirikos

Όχι Δημήτρη γενικά για ακάρεα μιλάω.Θες τραχείας θες ποδιών φτερών δεν ξέρω.Απλά ξυπνάω και έχω στο μυαλό μου τί να κάνω.Την βλέπω να τσιμπάει λίγο τα πόδια της να χτυπάει το ράμφος πολύ πιο συχνά από το κανονικό και να μαδιέται.Αυτό.Τώρα τί να πω?Και πριν ασθενήσει αν θυμάσαι πάλι μαδιότανε αλλά τότε θεώρησα πως ήταν από πύρωμα μιας και δεν μπήκε για αναπαραγωγή φέτος και με το μάδημα είχε χάσει πολλά πούπουλα και τότε.Μόλις γιατρεύτηκε έβγαλε πολύ γρήγορα φτέρωμα και σχεδόν έλαμπε.Θα προσπαθήσω να τραβήξω βίντεο να δείτε και φωτογραφία κοιλιά.Ίσως φταίει ότι είχε μπει σε κατάσταση πτερρόροιας όσο ήτανε μέσα και τώρα της έκατσε κάπως γιατί και πιο πολύ φως έχει από πριν και ακούει τα αρσενικά.

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα αυτο την εχει αποσυντονισει ... τα πουλια αλλαζουν τα ορμονικα τους με το φωτισμο 

βαλε και μια φωτο τα ποδια να δουμε εκει που λες

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε.Να πω και κάτι άλλο αν και δεν το είδα καλά ελπίζω αύριο να μπορέσω να το δω.Όταν της άλλαξα κλουβί και την έπιασα φύσηξα λίγο να δω την κοιλιά της χωρίς να βρέξω τα πούπουλα και δεν είδα πολύ καλά αλλά σαν να ήταν κάπως ροζέ σε ένα σημείο με πιτυρίδα να το πω?Με ξηροδερμία να το πω?Δεν ξέρω θα προσπαθήσω να το φωτογραφήσω αύριο Δημήτρη.Καμία σχέση με τα συμπτώματα που είχε καρίνα υπνηλία κτλ.Από εκείνο που είχε θεωρώ ότι θεραπεύτηκε.Απλά αυτό με το μάδημα με έχει τρελάνει.Δεν είχα και ποτέ θηλυκά να ξέρω πως συμπεριφέροντε.Γιαυτό ίσως μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

----------


## jk21

να το δουμε αυτο ....

----------


## Cristina

Λάμπρο, εύχομαι να περάσει με το καλό και αυτό!!Περαστικά!

----------


## Labirikos

Σε ευχαριστώ Χριστίνα.Λοιπόν σήμερα από το πρωί μαδιότανε ασύστολα και αναγκάστηκα και την έφερα μέσα.Έχει ηρεμήσει το μάδημα αρκετά μέχρι που κελαηδάει κάπου και που αν και δεν το έκανε όσο βγήκε εκτός.Τα πόδια δεν τα έβγαλα φωτογραφία αλλά έβγαλα την κοιλιά όμως πάλι δεν φαίνεται τόσο καλά εκεί που είδα εγώ με την μικρή εμπειρία ένα πρόβλημα.Φαίνεται καλά μεν η κοιλιά λίγο σκούρο το συκώτι αλλά πολύ λίγο μελανό.Της έβαλα λίγο epithol στα πόδια και θα ξανατραβήξω αύριο πάλι φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο πιστευω οτι το μαδημα ειναι ειτε θεμα στρες απ την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος και κυριως απο την παρουσια καποιου αλλου πουλιου , ειτε γιατι δεν βλεπω να εχει ξεπυρωσει τελειως και ισως ειναι κινησεις για φωλια και ζευγαρωμα .Συκωτι δεν βλεπω αλλα βλεπω διογκωση δεξια οπως κοιταμε προς το στομαχι και υπαρχει μια υποψια megabacteria ...  εχω δει πτεροροια εντονη σε megabacteria σε καρδερινες αλλα οχι μαδημα απο το ιδιο το πουλι 

οι φωτο δεν βοηθανε να δουμε αν υπαρχουν ακαρεα στα ποδια

----------


## Labirikos

Αυτή η φωτογραφία που φαίνοντε τα πόδια την έβγαλα για την κοιλιά τυχαία βγήκανε τα πόδια.Όντως επειδή την κράτησα ώρα ξέχασα να της βγάλω φωτογραφία τα πόδια.Δεξιά αυτό που διογκώνεται δεν είναι το συκώτι?Δεν ξέρω ίσως είχα λανθασμένη εντύπωση γιατί εκεί είναι λίγο μελανό αν και αρχικά είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήτανε από το βρέξιμο.Τι πουλί όντως είναι πυρωμένο μόλις μπήκε μέσα αν και ακούει τους μέσα ηρέμησε λίγο.Σίγουρα η άλλη κανάρα την στρέσσαρε ίσως και η αλλαγή σε μικρότερο κλουβί.Φαίνεται ελαφρώς διογκομένο δεξιά Δημήτρη αλλά δεν φάνηκε σαν γρομπαλάκι που έρχεται και φεύγει.Δεν ξέρω δυστηχώς από αυτά που είχα διαβάσει είναι δύσκολη η διάγνωση για megabacteria.Βέβαια υπήρχε υποψία αν θυμάσαι και στην αρχή της ασθένειας αν θυμάσαι στις πρώτες σελίδες του post.Εσύ τί λες να το βλέπουμε αυτές τις ημέρες πως θα πάει μιας και θα της βάζω λίγο epithol ή χρήζει άμεσα φαρμάκου?

----------


## jk21

ειχα ξεχασει την παρατηρηση μου στην αρχη του θεματος ... ναι ενισχυεται η πιθανοτητα να εχει θεμα ,αλλα οχι σε εξαρση ,αν και το στομαχι εξωτερικα ειναι κιτρινωπο σαν σακκος και οχι μελανο ... πιο πανω ειναι το παγκρεας αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι πολυ ψηλα ... το συκωτι ειναι αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε και στο κεντρο .Δεξια φαινεται μονο αν υπαρχει ηδη διογκωση δεξια και στο κεντρο αλλα αυτο δεν δειχνει να εχει κατι τετοιο 


να το δουμε σε νεες καθαρες φωτο

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ.Θα προσπαθήσω να τη βγάλω πιο καθαρές φωτογραφίες αν και είναι ήδη στρεσσαρισμένη όμως πρέπει.Από εξέταση κουτσουλιών δεν θα είμαστε σίγουροι ότι υπάρχει megabacteria σωστά?Αν αξίζει τον κόπο δεν έχω πρόβλημα να της κάνω μια καλλιέργεια.

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να εχει περασει στο εντερο για να ειναι ορατο στις κουτσουλιες στο μικροσκοπιο .Δεν συμβαινει παντα παρα σε προχωρημενη κατασταση .ο τοπος υπαρξης του ειναι ο προστομαχος και το στομαχι .Δεν απαιτειται καλλιεργεια απο οτι ξερω αλλα ελεγχος με μικροσκοπιο

δες την εικονα που δινει 1 απο αυτα ... ειναι σαν ραβδος για αυτο και το επιστημονικο του ονομα ειναι  


macrorhabdus ornithogaster




δες και αλλες εικονες  απο την πρωτη σελιδα αναζητησης εικονων για τον μυκητα αυτο   ... θα συναντησεις πια  και πολλες γνωστες στα σταθερα μελη της παρεας απο περιπτωσεις που μας εχουν τυχει 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=macro...UIBigB#imgrc=_




* η διογκωση του στομαχου δεν ειναι παντα αποδειξη megabacteria αλλα πιθανη ενδειξη

----------


## Labirikos

Θα το δούμε αύριο Δημήτρη.Δεν το βλέπω νωχελικό κτλ πάντως.Θα το παρακολουθώ και θα δείχνω φωτογραφίες.Γνώμη σου είναι ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με megabacteria ή υπάρχει υποψία σοβαρή απλά?Πάντως καλά δεν έκανα που την έφερα μέσα?

----------


## jk21

Προς το παρον υποψια .Ομως κατι συμβαινει εκει δεξια .Μπορει αλλη η αιτια , αλλα κατι υπαρχει 

Εφοσον ειναι εφικτο σε πρωτη φαση κρατα την εκει να ξεπυρωσει και βλεπουμε στην πορεια

----------


## Labirikos

Αυτό πάντως με τα ενήλικα αρσενικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Το ένα ακούει τα μικρά να σαλιαρίζουν και αρχίζει κελάηδημα.Το άλλο ενώ έχει σταματήσει ρίχνει και αυτό καμιά στροφή μόλις τα ακούει όλα.Πως να ξεπθρώσουνε οι κανάρες μετά?Και η άλλη ακόμα πυρωμένη φαίνεται  :sad:

----------


## Labirikos

Δεν βγήκανε τόσο καλές οι φωτογραφίες στο επίμαχο σημείο.Δεν φαινότανε εξόγκωμα όπως πριν.Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω απλά δεν κάθεται με τίποτα όπως την θέλω.Σήμερα κάπως τραυμάτισε το καλάμι της μάλλον το τσιμπούσε και της έβαλα epithol και kenacomb στο τραύμα.Έκανε και κάποια τσικ τσικ με το ράμφος και το χτυπούσε με δύναμη στην πατήθρα.Της έβαλα και εκεί ελάχιστη epithol γιατί φοβάμαι μην της λερώσω τα ρουθούνια.

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι οκ  

βγαλε και μια τα δαχτυλα του στο κλουβι χωρις να το πιανεις

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη.Αν χρησιμοποιήσω το δάχτυλό μου για να παραμερίσω τα πούπουλα δεξιά νιώθω ότι θα μου φύγει γιαυτό δεν την βγάζω σωστά.
Στο πόδι την είδα να το μαζεύει σήμερα και την κοίταξα καλύτερα και είχε λίγο γίνει ροζ στο καλάμι.Όχι ακριβώς αίμα αλλά το τραυμάτισε.Με την kenacomb ευτυχώς σταμάτησε να το πειράζει γιατί έχει και αντικνησμώδη δράση.Μια μέρα που θα έχω χρόνο θα αφήσω μια κάμερα να τραβήξει κάποια λεπτά μπας και ακούσουμε αυτό το τσικ τσικ και το χτύπημα του ράμφους.Το στόμα πάντως είναι ροζ μέσα δεν είδα κάτι το περίεργο.

----------


## Labirikos

Το πουλάκι μετά από καιρό εμφάνισε ίδια συμπτώματα δυστηχώς.Περνάει ακόμα πτερρόροια και σήμερα ανόρεκτη ακούνητη.Προσπάθησα να βγάλω την κοιλιά δεν μπόρεσα.Αν ζει μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι θα έχω βοήθεια και θα την βγάλω.Της έδωσα όμως gentamicina από μόνος μου μια σταγόνα.Δεν μπορούσα να το ρισκάρω να μην κάνω τίποτα.Θα δούμε τώρα της έχω καναβούρι της έβαλα και κια δεν ξέρω αν έχει φάει.Δεν θέλω να είμαι και από πάνω όλη την ώρα.Χθες επειδή άρχισε να σκαλίζει το καλάμι της και ήταν έτοιμη να ανοίξει την πληγή της έβαλα μπρόκολο και το άφησα περίπου 5 ώρες μέχρι να κουρνιάσει για να απασχολείται και να μην το σκαλίζει.Αύριο έρχοντε από επαρχία γονείς και θα έχω βοήθεια για φωτογραφία.Ας ελπίσουμε να την βγάλει μέχρι αύριο.Να της έδινα ηλεκτρολύτες?

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι αδυνατο ναι 

να βγει το συντομοτερο δυνατον η κοιλια 

να μπει ... << χθες >> μπροστα σε θερμαντικο σωμα !!!

----------


## Labirikos

Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω καλύτερες φωτογραφίες παιδιά

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω κατι στο ποδι 

συνεχιζεις το gentamicina , το εχεις σε φουλ ζεστη και αν δειχνει να χειροτερευει , συνδιαζεις και αλλη αντιβιωση ειτε baytril ειτε augmentin αλλα οχι πριν κλεισει τουλαχιστον 2ημερο απ την εναρξη gentamicina 

H κοιλια ειναι καθαρη και ειναι κατι που βλεπω σε πολλα πουλια γνωστων και μη  , που εχουν αρρωστησει τελευταια .Αν δεν ειναι καποιος ιος , ειναι μαλλον μικροβιο που κυριως χτυπα αναπνευστικο

----------


## Labirikos

Το πόδι δεν το έβγαλα Δημήτρη.Ήθελες να το δεις στο τραύμα?
Κοίταξα καλά δεξιά δεν είδα διόγκωση.Λίγο αριστερά υπήρχε κάτι σαν φλέβα σκούρα?Έντερο?Κάτι μαύρο φαινότανε αλλά στην φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται καλά.Σήμερα ήτανε ελαφρώς πιο ζωηρή.Έφαγε λίγο καναβούρι.Θα της βάλω το σώμα με ζέστη κοντά της.

----------


## jk21

στο ποδι μονο αν εσυ βλεπεις να το τσιμπα συχνα που ανεφερες 

η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη

----------


## Labirikos

Το πόδι απλά στο καλάμι είχε το τραύμα που είχε αιμοραγία 2 φορές.Επουλώθηκε αλλά πριν κάμποσες μέρες άρχισε να το τσιμπά σε σημείο που άλλο λίγο να το τσίμπαγε θα ξαναάνοιγε σίγουρα.

----------


## Labirikos

Σήμερα ξύπνησε ελαφρώς πιο ευδιάθετη.Το πρόβλημά μου όμως και απορία μου είναι η εξής.Όταν πήγα να δώσω την αντιβίωση στο στόμα καταλάθος γιατί δεν έχω και την τόση εμπειρία η σταγόνα πήγε στο ράμφος μεταξύ στόματος και ράμφους.Δεν έπεσε αυτούσια μέσα όπως τις άλλες φορές.Σκέφτηκα να της ρίξω άλλη μια μέσα αλλά φοβήθηκα για υπερδοσολογία και το άφησα.Τψρα αν την πήρε έχει καλώς αν όχι πρόβλημα.Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να ξαναρίξουμε αν έχουμε αμφιβολία ή όχι?Τώρα έφυγα για δουλειά.
Επίσης παρατήρησα πάλι να κάνει πιο έντονα το τσικ τσικ με το ράμφος να ραμφίζει σαν να έχει κάτι στο στόμα και χτύπαγε αρκετά το ράμφος στην πατήθρακαι πέρασαν πάλι από το μυαλό μου για ακάρεα.Τράβηξα ένα βίντεο όπου ακούγεται αλλά δεν φαίνεται πως κάνει το ράμφος.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R5zvSx17g5I

----------


## jk21

αν μπηκε μεσα στα ρουθουνια, πηγε κανονικα τελικα εκει που πρεπει ,γιατι εχει αμεση επικοινωνια το ρουθουνι με το ραμφος προς το βαθος 

Αν εμεινει και εκτος τοτε πρεπει να ξαναδωσεις

----------


## Labirikos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Δημήτρη πήγε στο πλάι του πάνω ράμφους εκεί που ενώνει με το κάτω.Πραγματικά δεν έχω ακριβή άποψη που πήγε  :sad: .Τώρα λείπω στη δουλειά.Ρώτησα στο σπίτι και μου είπανε είναι πιο δραστήρια και τρώει κανονικά.Για το βίντεο το τσικ τσικ τί λες ρε Δημήτρη?Να δώσω scatt σε λίγες μέρες ή θα χειροτερέψει τώρα που δείζνει άρρωστη?

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο καλα ειναι το βραδυ να της δωσεις ξανα σταγονα και να συνεχισεις απ αυριο αν γινεται να δινεις απογευματινες ωρες .Αν δεν γινεται δωσε το βραδυ και δωσε ξανα αυριο την ωρα που δινεις 

Γενικα την αποψη μου για τα ακαρεα την ξερεις .Δεν απεφυγα τυχαια να σου απαντησω .... δεν πιστευω οτι εχει και γενικα οτι ειναι διαδεδομενα  .Αν εχεις ξαναδωσει σε αυτο για ακαρεα σαφως μην ξαναδωσεις .Δεν υπαρχουν .... 

αν δεν εχεις ξαναδωσει , οταν θα τελειωσεις την αγωγη που δινεις τωρα , ασε μετα κανενα 3ημερο και δωσε μετα .Οχι για να μην δινεις ολα μαζι , αλλα για να εχουμε σαφη αποψη με τι βελτιωθηκε το πουλι

----------


## Labirikos

Έχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη απλά τώρα δεν θέλω στις 22:00 να το ξυπνήσω και να το στρεσσάρω.Όταν έριξα την σταγόνα με βοήθησε η μητέρα μου η οποία έλεγε μπήκε μέσα η σταγόνα εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος.Αύριο τί ώρα να ρίξω?Ότι ώρα ρίχνω συνήθως?
Για ακάρεα δεν έχω δώσει σε κανένα πουλί ποτέ.Γιαυτό λέω να έριχνα.Απλά θα πρέπει να ρίξω σε όλα και θέλω να έχω χρόνο γιαυτό γιατί μετά από δυο μέρες αφού βάλω σταγόνα θα πρέπει να καθαρίσω όλα τα κλουβιά το οποίο είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί είναι 8 κλουβιά.Στις 7 του μηνός θα έχω άδεια οπότε μήπως το κάνω τότε.

----------


## jk21

Για τα ακαρεα αστο μετα

Για το φαρμακο δωσε αυριο ακομα και το πρωι αν μπορεις

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη αύριο θα είμαι σπίτι οπότε οκ πρωί θα το δώσω.

----------


## Labirikos

8η μέρα gentamicina.Το παλεύει αλλά ακόμα κάθεται φουσκομένο.Σκεφτόμουνα με δεδομένο ότι έχει φάει 3 φορές αντιβίωση μια τον Ιούνιο gentamicina μια τον Οκτώβριο aviomycine τότε με τη δεύτερη αιμμοραγία και τώρα πάλι gentamicina να δώσω πολυβιταμίνες ή προβιοτικό και βλέπουμε.Εσείς τί λέτε?

----------


## jk21

αν δειχνει με το φαρμακο να μην εχει αλλαξει τιποτα , δωσε αλλα ισως πρεπει να σκεφτεις οτι εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις κατι διαφορετικο απο μικροβιο , που θελει αντιμετωπιση και αν πηγαινουμε στα τυφλα , ειτε πας σε γιατρο , ειτε δινεις και κατι που ισως τονωσει το ανοσοποιητικο (εχινακεια; ) , ισως και καποιο φυσικο αντιβακτηριακο με αντυμυκωτικη δραση παραλληλα (ριγανελαιο; )

αν ομως εχεις δει εστω και μικρη βελτιωση , εχουμε να κανουμε με ανθεκτικο βακτηριο και θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις augmentin σε συνδιασμο με ultra levure που ειναι προβιοτικο που δεν τον σκοτωνει η αντιβιωση (δεν ειναι γαλακτοβακιλλος αλλα σακχαρομυκητας )

----------


## Labirikos

Προβιοτικό λίγες μέρες και μετά πολυβιταμίνη δεν αξίζει λες Δημήτρη ε?Το μόνο κοντά σε ριγανέλαιο που έχω είναι το mycosol που έχει πρόπολη ρίγανη και θυμάρι.
Η μόνη βελτίωση που είδα ήτανε στο ότι πάει στην ταίστρα να φάει.Αλλά παρόλα αυτά είναι νωχελικό.Δεν το βλέπω και πολύ ορεξάτο.Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο και η πτερρόροια που περνάει ακόμα γιαυτό έλεγα και πουλυβιταμίνες.Δημήτρη πάω στα τυφλά τελείως αλλά δεν υπάρχουνε πολλές επιλογές.Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τί να δώσω απλά δνε θέλω να το φορτώσω και τσάμπα πράγματα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Να δωσεις mycosol και σε ενισχυμενη της προτεινομενης δοση . 


Να δουμε κοιλια αν εχει αλλαξει κατι και θα δουμε για μετα . Το πουλι δειχνει να εχει προβλημα και μονο το προβιοτικο δεν ειναι λυση.Οι βιταμινες ισως δεν πρεπει κιολας αυτη τη στιγμη .Σταματα το gentamicina , δωσε απο σημερα να υπαρχει mycosol και το πρωι να εχουμε φωτο και οταν το δω θα σου πω αν ειναι για augmentin ή κατι αλλο .Αν δεν δω το μηνυμα εγκαιρα και εχει εικονα κοκκιδιωσης που δεν ειχε πριν , να παρεις να υπαρχει esb3 ή καποιο σκευασμα για κοκκιδια πριν κλεισουν τα μαγαζια .Αλλιως θα δωσεις ισως στο νερο mycosol και στην αυγοτροφη ή στο αυγο ή στο στομα ultra levure

----------


## Labirikos

Νομίζω esb3 έχω Δημήτρη.Είχα πάρει την τελευταία φορά που πήγα σε κατάστημα με φάρμακα γιατί το baycox μου μπαγιάτεψε.Θα βάλω και το πρωί χαρτί να δεις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## Labirikos

Σήμερα ενώ δεν ξύπνησε εύκολα όσο πέρναγε η μέρα ήτανε όλο και πιο δραστήρια και έτρωγε με όρεξη και σπόρια και αυγοτροφή.Το πρωί έβαλα mycosol και αργά το μεσημέρι το άλλαξα με κανονικό νερό για να μην μείνει όλη μέρα και μόλις της έβαλα καθαρό πήγε και όσο μπορούσε καθαριζότανε στην ποτίστρα.Τουλάχιστον δεν το είχε ξανακάνει και θεωρώ ίσως επειδή περνάει πτερρόροια να θέλει και μπανάκι.Πάντως προσωπικά είδα πιο θετικά μηνύματα σήμερα από την μικρή αφού και έτρωγε και είχε όρεξη να καθαρίσει τα φτερά της.Από τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες που ήτανε φουσκομένη σήμερα τις περισσότερες ώρες καθότανε νορμάλ.Ακόμα και όταν πήγε για κούρνιασμα κάθησε στο ένα πόδι ενώ τις προηγούμενες κοιμότανε και πάταγε και στα δυο πράγμα που δεν το συνήθιζε.Οι κουτσουλιές δεν ήτανε πολλές αν και καθάρισα το κλουβί αλλά από το μεσημέρι και μετά ήτανε τελείως φυσιολογικές.Δεν την έπιασα για φωτογραφία γιατί είχα καθαρισμό σε όλα τα πουλιά και επειδή με έπιασε το μεσημέρι να φτάσω σε αυτήν είπα να μην την ταράξω αφού φαίνεται καλύτερα.Θα ενημερώσω με τις όποιες εξελίξεις.

----------


## jk21

να συνεχισεις το ριγανελαιο και αν γινεται να το αφηνεις ολη την ημερα και σιγουρα οταν ξυπνα το πρωι

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη.Το παράθυρο το ανοίγω εγώ το πρωί οπότε δεν γίνετε να πάει να πιεί νωρίτερα.Θα το συνεχίσω και αύριο.Η δοσολογία είναι 5 ml στο λίτρο ενώ εγώ έβαλα 3 ml στα 500 ml.

----------


## Labirikos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Θα άνοιγα καινούργιο θέμα αλλά επειδή αφορά το ίδιο πουλάκι το συνεχίζω εδώ.Σήμερα ξύπνησε πάλι κακόκεφη η κανάρα.Ενώ φαινότανε πολύ καλά τις τελευταίες μέρες σήμερα ξύπνησε φουσκομένη και ανόρεκτη.Κουτσουλιές δεν μπόρεσα να δω γιατί δεν έκανε πολλές και ήτανε ήδη λερωμένος ο πάτος.Φεύγω για δουλειά δυστηχώς και για φωτογραφία δεν έχω χρόνο μιας και αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι μόνος μου.Της άφησα καναβούρι να τρώει όσο θέλει αλλά δεν την βλέπω να το τιμάει.Όπως το βλέπω το πουλάκι εμφανίζει το σύπτωμα φουσκώματος και γενικά αδιαθεσίας ανά 2 με 2μιση μήνες.Πιο παλιά είχαμε και υπόνοια για μεγαβακτήριο αλλά δεν εμφάνισε γρομπαλάκι.Θα το δω όμως αύριο αν είναι να βγάλω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Labirikos

Να συμπληρώσω χθες και προχθές χτύπαγε συχνά το ράμφος στην πατήθρα με λίγο τίναγμα του κεφαλιού.

----------


## jk21

Για να μην κοιτω ολο το θεμα πισω , πες μου αν ειχε εμφανισει βελτιωση μετα απο καποιο φαρμακο και με ποιο 

Για τριχομοναδα αν ειχε , θα ηταν εδω και καιρο σταδιακα πολυ χειροτερα , αν δεν ειχε παρει σχετικη αγωγη 

Για ακαρεα σαν να θυμαμαι οτι εχεις βαλει scatt  

Δες οταν μπορεσεις αν εχει βλεννα βαθεια στο στομα και αν ναι δωσε δοξυκλυνινη (vibramycine σιροπι ή διασπειρομενα δισκια  ή tabernil doxiciclina ή micoresp διαφορα σκευασματα ΄που την εχουν )  ή augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα , μηπως εχει καποιο θεμα στο αναπνευστικο  . Το augmentin ειναι ισχυροτερο και με ευρυ φασμα δρασης απλα σε περιπτωση ορνιθωσης μονο η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι καταλληλη σε σχεση με αυτο

----------


## Labirikos

Το πουλάκι είχε πάρει το καλοκαίρι gentamicina και baycox και είχε δείξει σημάδια καλυτέρευσης απλά δεν ξέρω πιο από τα δυο το βοήθησε.Μετά με την αιμοραγία η γιατρός που το επίδεσε το πόδι συνέστησε aviomycine.Τώρα το Δεκέμβρη πάλι κακόκεφο με gentamicina έδειξε ανάκαμψης.
Scatt είχα βάλει μια φορά χωρίς επανάληψη και με αυτό είδα να πηγαίνει καλύτερα.
Αναπνευστικό θα μπορούσε γιατί δείχνει σαν να ξεροκαταπίνει κάποιες φορές και τα ρουθούνια της είναι όχι λερωμένα αλλά λίγο σαν βρεγμένα.Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό βλέπω.Θα δω τί αντιβιψσης έχω και θα σου πω το βράδυ Δημήτρη.

----------


## Labirikos

Έχω gentamicina,aviomycine,sivotine,baytril και πρόλαβα και πήρα το απόγευμα tabernil doxyciclina.Θα βγάλω πρώτα φωτογραφίες όταν ξυπνήσω και θα σου πω Δημήτρη.Αν δώσω doxiciclina γνωρίζεις δοσολογία για το στόμα?

----------


## jk21

κανονικα ειναι 2 σταγονες στα  50 ml , δηλαδη 1 στα 12 ml . Ενα καναρινι πινει 4 με 5 ml νερο , δηλαδη σε αυτη την ποσοτητα θα επινε 1 / 3 της σταγονας ή λιγο περισσοτερο ...

βαλε 0.05 ml φαρμακου με 0.15 νερου και δωσε απο αυτο μια σταγονα το πρωι (αντε και μια δευτερη  το βραδυ τουλαχιστον τις πρωτες μερες ) 


Εναλλακτικα baytril  .Σαφως ποιο ισχυρο , με εξαιρεση την ορνιθωση οπου εκει το doxiciclina ειναι το φαρμακο εκλογης .

----------


## Labirikos

Όταν ξυπνήσω θα βγάλω μια φωτογραφία κοιλιά να σας δείξω και να δούμε τί να πράξω Δημήτρη.Μάλλον θα της δώσω απλά δεν έχω σύριγγα να μετρήσω τα 0.05 ml.Ίσως έχω κάπου σταγονόμετρο.Θα ψάξω και βλέπουμε αλλιώς θα ψάξω κάποιο φαρμακείο.

----------


## jk21

1 σταγονα τοσο ειναι , αντε 0.06

----------


## Labirikos

Της έδωσα doxycicline tabernil αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έκανα σωστά την αραίωση.Τα 0.15 μου φανήκανε λίγα για να ρίξω τη σταγόνα και είπα να ρίξω 2 σταγόνες σε 0.30 και στο τέλος δεν θυμάμαι αν έριξα μια ή δυο.Την πήρε την αντιβίωση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το αραίωσα σωστά.

----------


## jk21

βαζε 0.2 ml φαρμακου σε 0.6 ml νερο και δινε απο εκει , για να μην σε μπερδευει η μικρη ποσοτητα  .Μια σταγονα αρκει .Αν το πουλι δειχνει ασχημα , δωσε το πολυ αλλη μια το βραδυ

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ Δημήτρη.Απλά τα 0.15 που έβαλα στη σύριγγα τα έριξα σε ένα καπάκι και ήταν πάνω κάτω σαν δυο σταγόνες και λέω που να τα αναμίξεις έτσι.Καλού κακού πήρα και vibramycin αλλά σε δίσκια.Νομίζω σιρόπι του είχε τελειώσει μου είπε.Ηλεκτρολύτες μισό περίπου φάκελο σε 100 ml καλά θυμάμαι?

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι καρινιασμενο ναι τοσο , αλλιως 1/3 φακελλακι στα 100 

μην τα βαζεις σε καπακι αλλα τραβα πρωτα νερο και μετα το φαρμακο μεσα στη συρριγκα μετρωντας και μετα κουνα την λιγο

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ και το σκέφτηκα να το κάνω έτσι απλά φοβήθηκα μήπως δεν φτάσει η σταγόνα στον πάτο της σύριγγας.Αύριο θα το κάνω έτσι.Αυγοτροφή να της φτιάξω μπας και φάει?Σήμερα όσο την είδα δεν έφαγε αν και το πρωί ο πατέρας μου την είδε είχε κατέβει στην ταίστρα.

----------


## jk21

οτιδηποτε που θα την κανει να φαει 

και αυγο σκετο

----------


## Labirikos

Σήμερα για κάποιο λόγο ξύπνησε άλλο πουλί.Τρώει κανονικά και δεν είναι φουσκωμένη.Αντιβίωση θα της δώσω σε λίγο.Έκανα ομως ένα λαθάκι.Ενώ της έχω βγάλει το σουπιοκόκκαλο γιατί νομίζω δεσμεύει αντιβίωση της έδωσα βραστό αυγό αλλά άφησα το τσόφλι.Λάθος μεγάλο?

----------


## Labirikos

Μόλις της έβαλα αντιβίωση και τις έδωσα και ηλεκτρολύτες.Την αραίωση την έκανα όπως μου είπες Δημήτρη αλλά έδωσα μάχη να της την δώσω γιατί ήταν πιο ζωηρή γενικά και μέσα στην μάχη άνοιξε της το στόμα κράτα το ανοιχτό ρίξτην έχω μια αμφιβολία μήπως πήρε παραπάνω από μια σταγόνα.

----------


## jk21

Μην ανησυχεις για περιστασιακη μικρη υπερδοσολογια ,ουτε για την προσωρινη υπαρξη του σουπιοκοκκαλου .Συνεχιζεις στο στομα .Αν ειναι ανεφικτο , συνεχιζεις στη δοσολογια που θα σου στειλω με πμ , αλλα πρεπει να εξασφαλισεις οτι πραγματι αποδεχεται και πινει το νερο με το φαρμακο . Ανεξαρτητα απο διαθεση , που δεν με εκπλησει που αλλαξε αμεσα προς το καλυτερο ( ουτε και σε διαφορους μελη και ... επισκεπτες που το διαβαζουν ) συχνα το baytril δεν ειναι επιθυμητο σαν γευση στο νερο

----------


## Labirikos

Δεν έδωσα baytril Δημήτρη tabernil doxiciclina έχω δώσει.Το baytril το έχω για την έσχατη λύση.

----------


## jk21

Οταν χανεις τη μπαλα αυτα παθαινεις ... ειναι ενα απ τα τρια (μαζι με δοξυκυκλινη που δωσες και augmentιn  ) που ειχα στο νου μου σαν προτασεις στην περιπτωση και ξεχαστηκα ..


Bαλε οσο λεει 5 σταγονες στα 40 ml και στειλε μου ποσα mg ανα ml δοξυκυκλινης γραφει οτι εχει το σκευασμα

----------


## Labirikos

ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ: Δοξυκυκλίνη (hiclate) 100 mg, έκδοχα s.q. 1 ml.
Το TABERNIL DOXICICLINA χορηγείται με το πόσιμο νερό, για 5 συνεχόμενες   ημέρες, στη δόση των 5 ml για κάθε 1,5 λίτρο νερού, που ισοδυναμεί με 4   σταγόνες για κάθε 60 ml νερού.
Άρα μάλλον παραέδωσα λες ε?Δεν πειράζει.Απλά πες μου αν μπορείς δοσολογία για το στόμα τουλάχιστον αν της δώσω άλλες δυο μέρες στο στόμα.
Ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι πριν καμιά βδομάδα της είχα βάλει fucidin στο πόδι για 7 με 8 μέρες εκεί που είχε τραυματιστεί και μάτωσε παλιότερα γιατί είδα το γρομπαλάκι έχει παραμείνει.Επίσης αύριο που θα της δώσω ξανά αντιβίωση στο στόμα θα κοιτάξω καλύτερα γιατί έχω μια μικρή υπόνοια ότι κάτι σαν άσπρο να φάνηκε στο βάθος μήπως έχουμε να κάνουμε με μύκητες τελικά.Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος θέλω να το δω καλά.Δεν είχα καλό φωτισμό.Αν ύπήρχαν μύκητες Δημήτρη θα είχε φύγει προ πολλου το πουλάκι?

----------


## jk21

Στο στομα οσο σου ειπα , οπως σου ειπα .Δεν αλλαζει κατι .

----------


## Labirikos

3η μέρα σήμερα αντιβίωσης.Στο στόμα δεν είδα τελικά κάτι λευκό να υπάρχει.Δείχνει καλύτερα τρώει αρκετά αλλά δείχνει να χτυπάει αρκετά πάλι το ράμφος της στις πατήθρες.Την αντιβίωση πόσες μέρες να την δώσω?

----------


## jk21

7 μερες τουλαχιστον 

οχι λιγοτερο και οχι περισσοτερο , εκτος αν εχει γινει σαφως καλυτερα αλλα η βελτιωση σχετικα αργησε

----------


## Labirikos

Πάντως δείχνει αρκετά καλύτερα Δημήτρη γιαυτό ρώτησα μήπως το κάναμε 5 μέρες.Σήμερα θα είναι η 4η μέρα που θα της δώσω.

----------


## jk21

οχι , 7 να δωσεις

----------


## Labirikos

Πειράζει να δώσω τις επόμενες 3 ημέρες στην ποτίστρα?Σήμερα αφού τις έδωσα αντιβίωση και ηλεκτρολύτες μόλις πήγα να την επιστρέψω στο κλουβί μου ξέφυγε και την κυνήγαγα στο σαλόνι.Είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία στο στόμα για το πουλάκι.Δεν έχω τόσο εμπειρία και κάθε φορά είναι σαν πρώτη φορά.

----------


## jk21

βαλτο στην ποτιστρα  ,αν ειναι σιγουρα οκ και τρεφεται , πινει κανονικα ,δωσε εκει αρκει να δεις οτι γευστικα το αποδεχεται

----------


## dikai

Δημήτρη το tabernil έγραφες για μια σταγόνα στο στόμα;
Πως μπορεί να πάρει το tabernil δοξυκυκλίνη απο το στόμα;
Να δώσουμε απο το έτοιμο διάλυμμα της ποτίστρας;




> Οταν χανεις τη μπαλα αυτα παθαινεις ... ειναι ενα απ τα τρια (μαζι με δοξυκυκλινη που δωσες και augmentιn  ) που ειχα στο νου μου σαν προτασεις στην περιπτωση και ξεχαστηκα ..
> 
> 
> Bαλε οσο λεει 5 σταγονες στα 40 ml και στειλε μου ποσα mg ανα ml δοξυκυκλινης γραφει οτι εχει το σκευασμα

----------


## dikai

Η δοσολογία είναι 1 σταγόνα στα 10ml νερού(tabernil doxy)
Αν πίνει 5ml νερού ημερησίως, μπορούμε με μισή σταγόνα στο στόμα-αδιάλυτη να έχουμε την ημερήσια δόση;




> Δημήτρη το tabernil έγραφες για μια σταγόνα στο στόμα;
> Πως μπορεί να πάρει το tabernil δοξυκυκλίνη απο το στόμα;
> Να δώσουμε απο το έτοιμο διάλυμμα της ποτίστρας;

----------


## jk21

η δοσολογια στο νερο , ειναι ακριβως 10 σταγονες στα 80 ml , οχι στα 100 

Μπορεις Δημητρη να καλυψεις με μιση σταγονα σχεδον την ημερησια δοση ( για συνηθη χρηση του σκευασματος για μικροβια μη ανθεκτικα ) αλλα δεν μπορεις να δωσεις μιση σταγονα  ...  εκτος αν βαλεις 1 σταγονα σε 2 σταγονες νερο ή και 4 και χορηγησεις την μιση τελικη ποσοτητα

----------


## Labirikos

Πάντως για την ποτίστρα το σκεύασμα γράφει 4 σταγόνες σε 60 ml νερό.

----------


## jk21

Exεις δικιο Δημητρη .... λαθος μεταφορα απο τη σελιδα που βρηκα την δοσολογια (εμπορικη ) . Κατι περι χασιματος μπαλας ειχα πει ... απανωτα λαθη ...

----------


## Labirikos

Τελικά πόσο να βάλω στην ποτίστρα?Σήμερα έβαλα 4 σταγόνες σε 60 ml.Λάθος είναι?

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο σε εκανα Δημητρη ...   :trash: 

Η συσταση του σκευασματος τοση ειναι .... Λαθος δεν εκανες . Τωρα το ποσο να βαλεις .... αφου το πουλακι δειχνει αρκετα καλυτερα , βαλε τοσο

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ Δημήτρη μπερδεύτηκα και εγώ στο τέλος.

----------


## Labirikos

Αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα doxiciclina παιδιά.Λέω να βάλω προβιοτικά ultra levure.Έχω των 50mg.Πόσο πρέπει να βάλω στην ποτίστρα και πόσες ημέρες?

----------


## jk21

1/3 του περιεχομενου της καψουλας σε 100 ml για 4  με  5 μερες ειναι οκ

----------


## Labirikos

Η κανάρα δεν δείχνει σημάδια φουσκώματος αρκετά ζωηρή θα έλεγα αλλά τώρα το απόγευμα την άκουγα να μασουλάει κάτι και να κάνει θόρυβο.Πήγα κοντά και την είδα να έχει βγάλει κάτι πούπουλα.Πιθανών τα μασούλαγε.Ξέχασα να της βάλω και το σουπιοκόκκαλο πίσω.Τί να πω λέτε να πύρωσε από το έξτρα καναβούρι?Η μέρα μεγαλώνει κιόλας δεν ξέρω.ΘΙα την βάλω να κάνει κα΄νένα μπανάκι μπας και ηρεμήσει λίγο.Σήμερα ήτανε 2η μέρα ultra levure.Λέω να το σταματήσω για κανά δυο μέρες και να της δώσω ένα 3ήμερο καμιά πολυβιταμίνη.Τί λέτε?

----------


## jk21

μπορεις και τα δυο μαζι 

το φτερο εκανε το θορυβο , κατα το μασημα

δεν την σταματα ουτε η ελλειψη κανναβουριου , ουτε το μπανακι , αν οι ορμονες ξυπνησαν με το μεγαλωμα της ημερας

----------


## Labirikos

Σίγουρα το φτερό έκανε Δημήτρη γιατί το ένα το είδα μασημένο σαν μπαλάκι.Πως να την βάλω για αναπαραγωγή με τόσα που έχει περάσει το κακόμοιρο?Χώρια που κρατάω στην άκρη του μυαλού μου μήπως ότι έχει δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί πλήρως.Θα δούμε.
Έλεγα να κάνω χρήση scatt σε όλη την εκτροφή.Σε αυτήν λες θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?Να την αφήσω άλλες λίγες ημέρες μην της πέσει βαρύ?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω γνωμη για το scatt  στα δικα σου πουλακια 


εγω στη δικη μου ουτε scatt θα δωσω , ουτε pulmosan 

Αν τηρησεις την καραντινα και το πουλι συνεχισει να ειναι οκ ,  τελη Μαρτη θα μασαει σιδερα 

Δεν ξερω αν ειχες παρακολουθησει την περιπετεια της Λαζαρινας μου περυσι την ανοιξη και την συνεχεια της ... αρκει να γινει καλα το πουλι !

----------


## Labirikos

Από το στόμα σου και στου θεού το αυτί Δημήτρη!

----------


## Labirikos

Άσχημα νέα πάλι.Η κανάρα σήμερα έδειξε πάλι κακόκεφη το μεσημέρι και έπειτα με ελαφρή φούσκωμα.Μίλησα με κτηνίατρο και αποφάσισα να πάω τις κουτσουλιές για εξέταση.Το απόγευμα πριν φύγω έδειξε καλύτερα το πουλί πιο κινητικό και πιο φαγανό.Το αποτέλεσμα πήγα τις κουτσουλιές και πριν λίγο που μίλησα με το γιατρό μου είπε είδε κοκκίδια σε μεγάλο αριθμό.Μου συνέστησε baycox αλλά δεν έχω θα κοιτάξω μήπως το βρω αύριο.Αν και νομίζω κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι καταργήθηκε να δώσω esb3 που έχω λέτε ή να ψάξω baycox που μου έδωσε και δοσολογία?

----------


## Nenkeren

> Μου συνέστησε baycox αλλά δεν έχω


Εξαρτάται πόσο προχωρημένη είναι η κατάσταση,το baycox θα το θεωρούσα τελευταία επιλογή,το esb θα κάνει τη δουλειά του,αν τελικά αποφασίσεις και με πιό έμπειρα μέλη να προχωρήσεις με baycox και μπορείς να έρθεις Πειραιά ευχαρίστως να σε εξυπηρετήσω!




> είχα διαβάσει ότι καταργήθηκε


Εκτός κι αν άλλαξε κάτι τον τελευταίο μήνα baycox βρίσκεις κανονικα σε καταστήματα με κτηνιατρικά.

----------


## Labirikos

Ρώτησα σε γνωστό κατάστημα στο Περιστέρι και μου είπε ότι δεν καταργήθηκε αλλά υπάρχει έλειψη.Είχα baycox αλλά θυμάμαι το Δημήτρη που έλεγε μπαγιατεύει εύκολα και αφού το είχα ανοίξει μετά το πέταξα και έχω esb3 καινούργιο.Βέβαια από το κατάστημα μου είπανε ότι έχουνε χύμα και μπορούν να μου βάλουνε 50 ml.Δεν ξέρω όμως την ασφάλεια του χύμα.
Επίσης η γιατρός μου τόνισε ότι ο αριθμός είναι τόσο μεγάλος που δεν ξέρει αν θα την βγάλει το πουλί.Επίσης μου είπε καλό θα είναι να βάλω σε όλα τα πουλιά καθώς πιθανών να τα έχω μεταφέρει και στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο βαλε να δουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου αμεσα 

Δωσε αμεσα esb3 στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην ποτιστρα την 100αρα και απ το διαλλυμα στο στομα του λιγο ποτε ποτε με συρριγκα , αν δεν πινει μονο του 

Αν ο Φιλιππος εχει ανοιξει το baycox το τελευταιο διμηνο , πηγαινε και παρε να δωσεις επισης .Αν δω κοιλια θα σου πω αν δωσεις και το baycox σημερα ή θα δωσεις κατι αλλο . Δωσε στο πουλι almora αν ειναι φουσκωμενο και να το εχεις σε ζεστη και με λιπαρους σπορους

----------


## Labirikos

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη και Φίλιππε για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις.Τώρα το άφησα να κοιμηθεί.Αύριο το μεσημέρι θα το πιάσω που θα γυρίσω από τη δουλειά.Από όταν έφυγα από το σπίτι το απόγευμα δεν ήτανε φουσκομένο ίσα ίσα ζωηρό και έτρωγε.Αυτό που παρατήρησα τις τελευταίες μέρες ήτανε ότι έτρωγε υπερβολικά το πουλί.
Θα δώσω στην ποτίστρα esb3 και θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες αύριο.Επίσης αφού την πιάσω θα της δώσω και στο στόμα.Για το baycox ας μας πει ο Φίλιππος και βλέπουμε.Θα πεταχτώ σε ένα pet shop κοντά αύριο που ίσως το έχει και αν δεν πάλι βλέπουμε.

----------


## Nenkeren

Περίπου ενάμιση μήνα ανοιχτό,όμως καλά αποθηκευμένο.Αποφασίζεις και πράττεις εγώ εδώ είμαι.

----------


## Labirikos

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ.Θα περάσω από κανένα δυο pet shops μπας και το βρω το πρωί και αν δεν θα μιλήσουμε.
Θα ήθελες να μου έδινες το τηλ σου σε μήνυμα αν τυχών το χρειαστώ?

----------


## Labirikos

Παιδιά βρήκα τελικά baycox.Το πρωί έδωσα στην ποτίστρα esb3 και έφυγα για δουλειά.Τώρα γύρισα και βγάζω φωτογραφία να σας δείξω.

----------


## jk21

Τα ειπαμε στο fb με πμ για δοσολογιες με τον Λαμπρο .Θα ανεβασει πιστευω και στην πορεια φωτο (δεν ηταν on line οταν ειδα το πμ )  . Η εικονα της κοιλιας παντως δεν μου δειχνει κοκκιδια *σε τελευταιο σταδιο* και αν το πουλι ειναι φουσκωμενο , νομιζω θελει και αντιβιωση

----------


## Labirikos



----------


## Labirikos

Το πουλάκι δεν είναι φουσκομένο και κινήται τρώει κανονικά.Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι?Για παράδειγμα το σουπιοκόκκαλο να μείνει στο κλουβί ή πρέπει να βγει?Να δώσω και στα υπόλοιπα της εκτροφής?Ο γιατρός με ρώτησε αν είναι μαζί με άλλα και του είπα αυτό το πουλάκι και άλλο ένα είναι εντός σπιτιού τα υπόλοιπα είναι έξω και αν θέλει να του πάω άλλο ένα ή δυο δείγματα από άλλα πουλάκια να το δούμε.Και μου είπε δεν χρειάζεται σίγουρα θα έχουνε μολυνθεί γιατί πιάσε το ένα μετά τα άλλα θα μεταδωθήκανε μου είπε.Και επειδή είπα τόσο πολύ?Και μου λέει δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα το πουλάκι δεν ξέρω αν θα την βγάλει με αυτό που είδα.Δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση Δημήτρη να είναι μεγαβακτήριο και να μην το διέκρινε ο γιατρός ή να το μπέρδεψε με κοκκίδια?Μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες αλλά απλά αν είχε τόσο θέμα δεν θα έφευγε γρήγορα το πουλάκι?

----------


## jk21

Δεν υπαρχει  περιπτωση .Ειναι ξεκαθαρη η διαφορα τους στο μικροσκοπιο .Υποθετω εκανε ελεγχο με μικροσκοπιο .Για megabacteria χρειαζονται εντελως φρεσκιες κουτσουλιες για να γινει αντιληπτο παντως 

 κοκκιδια 

  Μegabacteria (το σχημα σαν μακρια ραβδος ειναι εμφανες για αυτο λεγονται και macrorhabdus ornithogaster ) 

Δεν υπαρχουν επισης εξωτερικα σημαδια για megabacteria (αυτο δεν αποκλειει σε κανενα πουλι οτι ειναι φορεας βεβαια .. ) .Προσωπικα δεν με ανησυχει θεμα megabacteria αυτη τη στιγμη με αυτη την εικονα 



Δεν μπορω να αμφισβητησω την διαγνωση για κοκκιδια αλλα εχω δει πουλακια με πολυ χειροτερες κοιλιες και φουσκωμενα , να επανερχονται ....


Προβλημα με το σουπιοκοκκαλο εχει το baytril μονο (αν εδωσες ή θα δωσεις ) . Αν το πουλι δεν ειναι καθολου φουσκωμενο , δεν χρειαζεται ομως αντιβιωση ... ειχες πει οτι ηταν νωχελικο . 

Ως προς το θεμα της μεταδοσης σε αλλα πουλια , αν ζουσανε μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβι ή αν μπερδευες τα σκευη τροφης και νερου με αυτα αλλων κλουβιων , ναι τα κοκκιδια μεταδιδονται .Αν οχι , τα κοκκιδια τουλαχιστον με τον αερα δεν μεταδιδονται .Μικροβια καποιες κατηγοριες σαφως ναι !

----------


## Labirikos

Νομίζω η όποια εξέταση ήτανε με μικροσκόπιο Δημήτρη.Πήγα τις άφησα και με πήρε τηλέφωνο σε καναδίωρο και μου το είπε.Οι κουτσουλιές σχετικά φρέσκιες ήτανε άντε μιας ώρας.Οπότε να συνεχίσω με baycox καλύτερα αύριο?Η δοσολογία είναι αυτή που σου έγραψα?Αντιβίωση όσο το βλέπω ζωηρό δεν θα δώσω και ούτε φουσκομένο είναι.

----------


## jk21

Σε πουλι που δειχνει κινητικο και δεν δειχνει να επειγει κατι , ακολουθεις οτι εχει ηδη πει ο γιατρος .... προφανως αρκει 


  :Happy:

----------


## Labirikos

Σήμερα ήτανε η δεύτερη μέρα που δνε πήρε baycox και αύριο το ξεκινάω άλλες 5.Στο πουλάκι πήρα πρωτοβουλία και έδωσα χθες και scatt.Σήμερα ξύπνησε πάλι νωχελικό και φουσκομένο.Να ξεκινήσω αντιβίωση και ηλεκτρολύτες?Και αν ναι ποιά να δώσω?Έχω gentamicina και baytril και aviomycine.Αν είναι να δώσω από φαρμακείο πείτε μου να πάω να πάρω.Έχω σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά με το πουλάκι δεν έχω καλό προαίσθημα αυτή τη φορά.Χθες πάλι σήκωνε το αριστερό πόδι και το τσίμπαγε αρκετά κιόλας.

----------


## jk21

Βαλε κοιλια να δουμε κα αν γινεται και φωτο να δουμε αν φουσκωνει φτερωμα και ποσο , δωσε gentamicina 1 σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη σε πρωτη φαση και θα τα ξαναπουμε μετα τις φωτο

----------


## Labirikos

Έφυγα το μεσημέρι και ήρθα απόγευμα.Τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου Δημήτρη.Τρέχω και εγώ και δεν φτάνω.Το απόγευμα πάλι ήτανε άλλο πουλί.Ζωηρό κτλ έτρωγε μέχρι και μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα πήγε και έκανε.Αύριο θα της βάλω να κάνει κανονικά μπάνιο μήπως το έχει ανάγκη και θα βγάλω φωτογραφία.Ακόμα δεν έδωσα αντιβίωση.Να δω λίγο πως θα πάει και αύριο που θα ξαναρχίσει baycox.

----------


## jk21

ειναι θετικο οτι εκανε μπανιο ! αρρωστα πουλια σπανια κοιτανε την καθαριοτητα τους !

----------


## Labirikos

Θα της βάλω αύριο μπανιέρα να δούμε.Αυτό το πουλάκι έχει περάσει τα απίστευτα.

----------


## Labirikos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Χθες ήτανε η τελευταία ημέρα που πήρε baycox.Σήμερα δεν της έβαλα τίποτα στο νερό.Μετά από θεραπεία με baycox είναι καλό να δώσω κάποια πολυβιταμίνη ή ριγανέλαιο?
Το πουλάκι δείχνει γενικά καλύτερα χωρίς να είναι φουσκωμένο αλλά κάποιες στιγμές κάθεται νωχελικό και στο ένα πόδι.Πάντα το ίδιο πόδι σηκώνει το αριστερό αν αυτό λέει κάτι.Γενικά το σήκωμα του ποδιού δείχνει κάποιο πόνο και αν ναι σε πιο σημείο πέρα του ποδιού?

----------


## jk21

να δωσεις πολυβιταμινες , ναι 

οι παπαγαλοι το κανουν και για ξεκουραση ... σε καναρινια εχω δει κυριως οταν χτυπανε το ποδι ή εχουν ποδοδερματιτιδα (βαλε να δουμε και κατω απο την πατουσα ) αλλα μπορει και να ειναι και εσωτερικος πονος σε καποιο οργανο .Οταν πονανε συνηθως το σηκωνουν και δεν το κρατανε εντελως σταθερο πανω ... κανουν κατι σαν κινηση αντανακλαστικη .. δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω

----------


## Labirikos

Πολλές φορές το βλέπω και ενώ το έχει σηκωμένο όταν πάω κοντά το ανεβωκατεβάζει ένα πράγμα σαν να μου δείχνει ότι κάτι το ενοχλεί πάντως.Έγινε Δημήτρη με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βγάλω.

----------


## jk21

αυτο λεω σαν εικονα ενοχλησης , ναι !

----------


## Labirikos

Άρα κάτι το ενοχλεί εσωτερικά το πουλί.Αυτή την εικόνα έχω.Πάντως δείχνει ζωηρή η μικρή.

----------


## jk21

βγαλε ποδι πλαγια και απο κατω στο πελμα (φωτο ) 

βγαλε επισης κοιλια και κουτσουλιες

----------


## Labirikos

Οκ Δημήτρη τις προσεχείς ημέρες καθώς ξέμεινα μόνος.Καλό Πάσχα να έχουμε.

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο οπως τα καταφερεις αλλα αμεσα ... εχουν περασει αρκετες μερες ηδη

----------


## Labirikos

Η κανάρα επέστρεψε στο γνώριμο ανά δίμηνο σύμπτωμα.Ελαφρώς φουσκομένο και όχι ζωηρό.Πριν λίγο κοιμόταν.Επειδή είχε διαγνωσθεί με κοκκίδια της ξαναέδωσα σήμερα baycox και ηλεκτρολύτες.Έβγαλα μια φωτογραφία την κοιλιά.Φαίνεται και κάπως σαν ξηροδερμία το οποίο δεν ξέρω πως έγινε.Να δώσω και αντιβίωση?

----------


## Labirikos

Δεξιά φαίνεται σαν γρομπαλάκι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν σε κίνηση όπως σταmegabacteria.

----------


## jk21

Nα δωσεις στο νερο πολυβιταμινη με βιτ Α μεσα , γιατι η ξηροδερμια μπορει να οφειλεται σε δυσαπορροφηση της ή ελλειψη 

Δωσε baytril στο στομα σημερα για καλο και κακο και αυριο να δουμε σε πιο καθαρη φωτο αν υπαρχει μπαλακι

----------


## dikai

> Η κανάρα επέστρεψε στο γνώριμο ανά δίμηνο σύμπτωμα.Ελαφρώς φουσκομένο και όχι ζωηρό.Πριν λίγο κοιμόταν.Επειδή είχε διαγνωσθεί με κοκκίδια της ξαναέδωσα σήμερα baycox και ηλεκτρολύτες.Έβγαλα μια φωτογραφία την κοιλιά.Φαίνεται και κάπως σαν ξηροδερμία το οποίο δεν ξέρω πως έγινε.Να δώσω και αντιβίωση?
> **


Λάμπρο το πόδι της έχει κάτι;
Βγάλε και το κεφάλι με τα μάτια.

----------


## Labirikos

Το πόδι της ναι είναι παλιό τραύμα αν θυμάσαι.Το τσίμπησε και το μάτωσε.Έχω ανοίξει άλλο θέμα για το πόδι γιατί κάπου το ξαναχτύπησε.Του έβαζα αλοιφή αλλά μόλις την βάζω αρχίζει και το ξανασκαλίζει.
Αύριο να δώσω οπότε baytril στο στόμα το πρωί και το βράδυ?Και στην ποτίστρα βιταμίνη με ultra levure?Δοσολογία για το ultra levure?Baycox να μην δώσω?
Dikai που το είδες όμως ρε θηρίο?

----------


## jk21

Μια καψουλα των 50 mg ultra levure ειναι πανω κατω σε 300 με 400 ml  . Για το φαρμακο οπως τα ειπαμε στο πμ . Ομως να δουμε σιγουρα την κοιλια για το μπαλακι και να εχουμε συνολικη εικονα του πουλιου , οπου αλλου εχει ακομα θεμα

----------


## Labirikos

Μόλις ξυπνήσω θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Labirikos

Διογκωμένα έντερα σωστά?Της έδωσα baytril.Να δώσω το απόγευμα baycox?Χρειάζεται?Υπόψιν το baycox το έχω περίπου λίγο λιγότερο από μήνα.

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα διογκωμενο εντερο 

δινεις baytril οπως τα εχουμε πει για δοσολογια στο πμ , στο στομα αποκλειστικα για μια εβδομαδα 

και δινεις επισης 0.2 ml στα 100 νερου baycox στην ποτιστρα , αρκει να εισαι σιγουρος οτι πινει κανονικα νερο αλλιως πρεπει να βγαλουμε δοσολογια για το στομα

----------


## Labirikos

Για πες μου για το στόμα για σήμερα Δημήτρη.Το πρωί έπινε νερό τώρα δεν την βλέπω τόσο καλά.
Baytril πρωί βράδυ?Σήμερα της έδωσα το μεσημέρι γιατί ξύπνησα μετά τις 13:00.

----------


## jk21

διελυσε 1 σταγονα baycox σε 4 σταγονες νερο και δινε την 1 καθε μεσημερι (και τωρα αν δεν εχεις δωσει )


το baytril πρωι απογευμα οπως εχουμε πει σε δοσολογια στο πμ . Δωσε ξανα το απογευμα την ωρα που υπολογιζεις οτι θα ξυπνας πανω κατω απο αυριο  πχ 8 ή 9  . Αν λογω δουλειας ξυπνας αργα , δινεις και το βραδυ το αργοτερο δυνατο χωρις να τρομαζει το πουλι

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη.Αυτή τη φορά δείχνει πιο καταβεβλημένο από ποτέ.Δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## jk21

εννοειται ενισχυεις και με almora

----------


## dikai

Και αφαιρείς πηγές ασβεστίου.
Τι κάνει το πουλί;

----------


## Labirikos

Το πουλάκι πέθανε πριν από λίγο.Δεν έφαγε τίποτα από το πρωί και έλειπα και για δουλειά.Το μεσημέρι που γύρισα της έδωσα baytril και ηλεκτρολύτες και στο νερό της είχα βάλει baycox για όσο θα έλειπα.Το απόγευμα της έδωσα baycox στο στόμα και ηλεκτρολύτες.Το πρωί την είδανε είχε πιει και λίγο νεράκι.Τώρα το απόγευμα ειδικά δεν ανταποκρινότανε και πολύ.Όλο κοιμότανε και ακόμα και όταν την έπιανες να της δώσεις τα φάρμακα δεν μπορούσε ούτε να φύγει.Στο τέλος έμεινε στη γωνίτσα.Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον Δημήτρη που ρώτησες.Της το είχα βγάλει την 2η μέρα το σουπιοκόκκαλο που το θυμήθηκα.Σήμερα τους είπα να της βάλουνε ένα αυγό βραστό μπας και φάει κάτι και από ότι μου είπανε έφαγε λίγο.
Ευχαριστώ αυτούς που βοηθήσανε όποτε μπορέσανε και δώσανε την οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή αλλά και αυτούς που δεν ξέρανε να βοηθήσουνε αλλά διαβάζανε έστω την ιστορία της Βαρβάρας.Θα μας λείψει πολύ και λυπάμαι που αν και 2 ετών δεν την έβαλα για ζευγάρωμα και δεν πήρα απογόνους.Θα την θυμόμαστε όμως έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί ήτανε ένα πουλάκι που σχεδόν σου μίλαγε και σαν θηλυκό κελάηδαγε πολύ όμορφα.Ξεκουράστηκε τουλάχιστον  :sad:

----------


## dikai

Κρίμα Λάμπρο.

----------


## Labirikos

Άστα Δημήτρη στεναχωρηθήκαμε πολύ.

----------

